# Daten aus Jad-file auslesen



## MiMij (5. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich hab bestimmte informationen in meiner jad-file gespeichert (zb eine URL), wie kann ich die nun in meinem Programm auslesen?

gr MiMi


----------



## Backwardsman (6. Dez 2007)

schau dir mal in der Klasse *MIDlet* die Funktino _public final String getAppProperty(String key)_ an.

also zum beispiel:

```
MIDlet.getAppProperty("MIDlet-Vendor");
```


----------



## MiMij (6. Dez 2007)

Ok danke  Ich werd mich ma einlesen


----------

